# eggs



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a pair of my Jacobin's lay an egg last night. It froze. Will it still be good if i put it under a pair of homers.

Thank You 

Terry


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

if the egg actually froze it's no good, throw it out


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if it froze solid it may not be viable.. but if it was just chilled and newly layed and not sat on then it is worth a try to see what happens under the homers... what do you have to lose.. jacobins seem to have non fertile eggs more than some other breeds.. so you can candle it at about 7 days to see if the red veining has started in the egg.. good luck!


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank You

I have 10 pair so I should get some good ones


----------

